# Rough Sawn at Fleet Farm



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I just noticed in the Fleet Farm ad that came with the Mpls. Star and Tribune this weekend that they are now carrying rough sawn lumber in oak, cherry, walnut, maple, etc. Has anyone had a chance to check out the quallity of their lumber?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

What part of MN are you in? I'm in Southern MN. Maybe it's a local saw mill? Have a few guys around here who sell lumber.


----------



## mmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 35 miles north of Mpls.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey mmax - I'm in Fridley (went to school in St. Francis, BTW…) - I was at the Fleet Farm in Osseo a few weeks ago and noticed they has some hardwood - it looked like S4S (like Menards carries) but I couldn't stop to check it out - was there with a co-worker to pick up some work parts. I will make a point to stop in again and check it out.

Jeff


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have seen it at fleet farm, and it appeared to be a decent quality. Not all shrink-wraped like the S4S that Menards has. I don't know how the selection varies at each store, or how often they get new stock.


----------



## Danimal (Apr 24, 2011)

Bought 30 bf nice stuff


----------

